# Heron with tasty snack



## -Oy- (Jul 23, 2022)

A Grey Heron with a tasty, if wriggly, snack last week.

1. Gotcha! 






2. You're coming with me!





3. Back to the nest we go





4. The chicks will have a ball sorting you out Mr Eel


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2022)

Incredible...


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2022)

Amazing photos .. how do you get such clarity of a bird in flight?


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 23, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Amazing photos .. how do you get such clarity of a bird in flight?



Thanks.

There are 5 elements to it.

1. Good equipment
2. Luck
3. Practice
4. Practice
5. Practice


----------

